# Yahoo email



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Is anyone else having problems getting into yahoo email? this is my main email account and cant get in to this one or my one for FF stuff on yahoo, it lets me log in however it just sits there doing its "thinking" bit!

just want to know if its me/my laptop or everyone

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MJ 

I have been having trouble logging in to it for a week now! I have to keep refreshing it

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mines BT yahoo and Its fine I cant open the notebook from the work PC, 
Sorry


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine is BT yahoo as well and I have had no problems xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have 2 Yahoo accounts and I can log into both ok, I only check those accounts every couple of days or so (not main e-mail address), so I don't know if there are ongoing problems.

Hope you get it sorted soon.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine ok too xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Thanks ladies for the replies- i have now managed to get into my email- not sure what the differance is between yahoo mail and bt yahoo ?! i log in via www.yahoo.co.uk

Thanks again

Mez
xxx

/links


----------

